
'We should blow up the bridges' – Covid-19 leads to class warfare in Hamptons - AndrewBissell
https://nypost.com/2020/03/19/we-should-blow-up-the-bridges-coronavirus-leads-to-class-warfare-in-hamptons/
======
pdkl95
> they think because they’re all the way out [here [in the Hamptons]], they’re
> safe

As economist Mark Blyth warned[1], "The Hamptons are not a defensible
position. The Hamptons are a very rich area on Long Island that lie along low-
lying beaches. Very hard to defend a low-lying beach. Eventually people will
come for you."

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwK0jeJ8wxg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwK0jeJ8wxg)

------
chewz
So people in Hamptons now have - food brought from the city, new freezers,
rich assholes. They just need to organize and eliminate assholes.

